# Will auto's hermie



## nycdiesel (Jan 23, 2009)

will auto's hermie if theyget light during the dark cycle? 

I no they can be grown under 24 hr light. If there grown under 20/4 and during the 4 they get exposed to indirect light (closet door open) will they hermie on me? What if the light cycle gets thrown off for some reason?

Are they really invincible little monsters?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2009)

Any MJ plant has the ability to hermie.

Opening a closet for a short while wont have any effect 



> What if the light cycle gets thrown off for some reason?



^^ Has something happened?


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 23, 2009)

As long as you are providing them with the same cycle every day, they will be fine...  Everything excels with structure.


----------



## nycdiesel (Jan 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Any MJ plant has the ability to hermie.
> 
> Opening a closet for a short while wont have any effect
> 
> ...




Seeds should be here any day now. Room is finished but not at all light proof. Basically just set up lights against a wall in never used dinning room. For some reason i just assumed they wouldn't hermie with light leaks. U think i'd be better off running lights 24hrs?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2009)

You are growing auto's, 20 on and 4 off or 24 on will not harm the plants


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jan 27, 2009)

sorry to just bump in on here but i too was wondering the same about autos, whether they will hermie...but w/ my situation i'm in a rural area that sometimes has its power outtages and was wondering what effect this could have ..?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2009)

If light/nute stressed any MJ will hermie.survival instinct on some, but "unnatural" stress will mess a grow up. In my experience. Best keep it light tight when dark and keep the stress down and let it grow


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks mutt, i understand what you're sayin' i think ...but what i'm wondering is i guess, what if your power goes out for 30-45 min.  in the middle of the light cycle ...?


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 1, 2009)

it happen to me sometime.. but  it depends on genetics..

if you see any hermie near by your grow site.. ya better rid of that hermie.. they are more likely to spread out your garden to be hermie too..  or use ga3 can make them hermie (man made hermies)  from what ya said about missing the light cycle.. I would'nt worry about it..   mutt has all u need to know..


----------

